# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Περιφερειακά Η/Υ] Πρόβλημα σε optical ποντίκι

## limas

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
Εχω δυο βλαβούλες σε 2 διαφορετικά ποντίκια. Δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με τα συγκεκριμένα περιφερειακά και λέω να πάρω μια γεύση. Οπότε θέλω τα φώτα σας.

Στο πρώτο ποντίκι, λειτουργει το scroll, το αριστερό και το δεξί κλικ, αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η μετακίνηση του κερσορα όταν σύρει ο χρήστης το ποντίκι. Δοκίμασα μήπως δεν καθόταν καλά το πλαστικό καπάκι που πολώνει το ρεύμα του λεντ, αλλά τίποτα.

Στο δεύτερο ποντίκι, τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα. Ενώ αναβει το λεντ, δεν κάνει καμία ενέργεια. Τελείως νεκρό. 

Καμία ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## limas

Παιδιά καμιά βοήθεια;

----------

